# BRP Motor Analyzing Dyno



## dantec (Mar 18, 2012)

Does anybody have the instructions for BRP Motor Analyzing Dyno that they can send me?
Or a site where they have them.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Have you tried getting in touch with Bud himself to see if he can send them to you? www.brpracing.com


----------

